# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟΥ LG MIRROR 18άρι

## nickbebinos

Γειά σας.. Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό LG MIRROR 18άρι INVERTER και μετά απο 3-4 λεπτά που αρχίζει να λειτουργεί μου βγάζει στην οθόνη της εσωτρικής μονάδας την ένδειξη βλάβης C5. Κάλεσα το συνεργείο της LG και μου είπαν οτι εχει κάψει την εξωτρική πλακέτα και που κοστίζει με εργασία 370 ευρώ. Έβγαλα την πλακέτα και την μετρήσαμε με έναν φίλο ηλεκτρονικό και φάινεται ΟΚ.. Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο αλλάξαμε ένα "ολοκληρωμένο" που είχε πάνω το οποίο δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί αλλά και πάλι ή ίδια ένδειξη C5 και σταματάει.. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει για το άν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί  να την επισκευάσει ή να την αγοράσω απο κάπου ίσως πιο οικονομικά.. Ευχαριστώ..

----------

giorgosbmc (26-06-16)

----------


## xampos

Στο service manual για  βλάβη με κωδικό 5 λέει για πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας εσωτερικής μονάδας με την εξωτερική κάτι το οποίο σίγουρα μπορεί να ωφείλεται σε βλάβη την πλακέτας ( π.χ. κάψιμο  αλλά και κάτι πολύ πιο απλό οπως μια ψυκρή -σπασμένη κόληση) αλλά όχι μόνοι στην πλακέτα. Στο manual  λέει να δεις τα παρακάτω: Power input AC 230V. (Outdoor, Indoor)
• The connector for transmission is disconnected.
• The connecting wires are misconnected.
• The communication line is shorted at GND.
• Transmission circuit of outdoor PCB is abnormal.
• Transmission circuit of indoor PCB is abnormal.
Το service manual μπορεις να το κατεβάσεις από εδώ. αυτά που σου λέω ειναι στην σελίδα 58.

----------


## nickbebinos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ..

----------


## DIATHERM

Κοιταξε λιγο το καλοδιο τον εντολων ισως καπου να εχει κοπει ή να ειναι ξεσφυκτο  κανενα καλοδιο στην κλεμα συνδεσης του εξωτερικου με  του εσωτερικου μηχανιματος....ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ!!!
( Ωραιο manual εχει h lg αναλυτικοτατο)
εκανες κανενα reset...?

----------


## panayiotis1

Στην ιδια ακριβως βλάβη , το ιδιο μηχανημα, αφου με τρελλανε λιγο, ηταν ο πυκνωτης του εξωτερικου ανεμιστηρα. Εξετασε το !

Δεν ξεκιναει ο ανεμιστηρας (ή δεν ξεκιναει παντα) , σηκωνει πιεση και κόβει και δειχνει c5. Ο πυκνωτης είναι κατω απο την πλακετα, μη ξηλώσεις πλακετα, κοιτα πανω απο το μοτερ και προσεχε τους ηλεκτρολυτικους του ινβερτερ, μην τους αγγιξεις καν! κανει τζιζζζ..

----------


## κωστας χ

Παιδια  ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ το ιδιο ακριβος προβλημα κανει και το δικο μου////μου βγαζει βλαβη c5 μου ειπανε για πλακετα 300 ευρω τη να κανω...

----------


## θανασης 7

πυκνωτης 5mf στην εξωτερικη μοναδα ειναι του εξωτερικου ανεμ. ειναι κατω απο το box

----------


## κωστας χ

θαναση ειναι συγουρο.

----------


## κωστας χ

> Παιδια  ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ το ιδιο ακριβος προβλημα κανει και το δικο μου////μου βγαζει βλαβη c5 μου ειπανε για πλακετα 300 ευρω τη να κανω...


βρε παιδια τελικα τη να κανω να αλλαξω πυκνωτη ποσα μf ειναι δεν βλεπω απαντησεις

----------


## κωστας χ

Tελικα θα φερω την lg να μου αλλαξη την πλακετα ακρη δεν βρισκο......................

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου ακολούθα το κόκκινο καλώδιο στην εξωτερική πλακέτα  που είναι η επικοινωνία και μέτρα τις δύο αντιστάσεις που είναι παράλληλα 33κΩ και πες μου.

----------


## κέλι

Εγώ λέω ότι δεν φταίει η πλακέτα κάτι άλλο φταίει αφού εσύ την έλεξες

----------


## κωστας χ

Παιδια ηρθανε απο την lg και μετρησαν στην εξωτερηκη μοναδα και κου ειπαν οτι θελει η πλακετα αλλαγμα 300 ευρω.........

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

τσέκαρες αυτά που σου είπα; ;;;;

----------


## FILMAN

Και τί περίμενες να σου πει η εταιρεία, ότι θέλει αλλαγή το τάδε εξάρτημα της πλακέτας; Στο χέρι σου είναι να αλλάξεις όλη την πλακέτα, ή μόνο το εξάρτημα που έχει χαλάσει.

----------

JOUN (25-06-15)

----------


## κωστας χ

Δημήτρη πήγα και μέτρησα τις αντιστάσεις με το ομόμετρο και δεν δείχνουν τίποτα,περιμένω απάντηση σου.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

για να μην δείχνει τίποτα σημαίνει ότι και οι δύο είναι καμμενες γιατί είναι παράλληλα που σημαίνει ότι εάν ήταν καμμένη μόνο η μία θα μέτραγες 31ΚΩ.Τώρα επειδή δεν θα βρείς 31ΚΩ βάλε 33κΩ και είσαι οκ.

----------

xsterg (21-02-17)

----------


## κωστας χ

Τελικα Δημητρη αυτο ηταν ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## κωστας χ

Δημητρη το ευχαριστο πολυ που σου εγραψα ειναι λιγο να εισαι καλα και να μας δινεις της γνωσεις σου και παλι    χιλια ευχαριστο...         Σου εχω στειλει ενα pm  με το τηλεφωνο μου...

----------


## kaasss77

Καλησπέρα.Δημήτρη αν σου είναι εύκολο θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σου.Αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με παραπάνω.Έκανα ότι αναφέρεις παραπάνω αλλά συνεχίζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.Έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άλλο?

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου εάν οι αντιστάσεις είναι καλές ή τις άλλαξες και δεν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα τότε σίγουρα έχεις και κομμένους δρόμους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο από έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό για να τις φτιάξει. ..

----------


## kaasss77

Αν επιτρέπεται μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις το τηλ σου για να σε ρωτήσω. Αν όχι δεν πειράζει θα ρωτήσζω από δω.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Στείλε μου pm να τα πούμε.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΣ Χ.

Καλημέρα φίλοι
Εχω κι εγώ ένα 18αρι ARTCOOL LG και εδώ και αρκετό μου βγάζει C5.
Στην αρχή όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα πότε το έβγαζε και πότε δούλευε. Φέτος το καλοκαίρι τα έφτυσε τελείως και το βγάζει συνέχεια.
Διάβασα για το πρόβλημα με τον πυκνωτή (5mf) και στις τελευταίες αναρτήσεις για κομμένους δρόμους. Ο φίλος βέβαια δεν μας έγραψε κάτι για να ξέρουμε. Ποιο ήταν το δικό του πρόβλημα.
Εγώ δεν έχω κοιτάξει ακόμη κάτι αλλά γράφω από την πείρα σας να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε τι μπορεί να είναι.
Λόγω του ότι πότε μου έβγαζε το c5 και πότε όχι και τώρα τελευταία συνέχεια, μήπως πάει κάπου αλλού ο νους σας ή είναι σίγουρα ο πυκνωτής.
Γιατί αν έχει κομμένους δρόμους φαντάζομαι θα είναι πολύ σύνθετο και δύσκολο. Απ ότι γράφει ο φίλος που τα γνωρίζει καλά θάλει έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό για να φτιάξει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Στην περίπτωση μου αν το δικό μου έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα, που θα βρω τέτοιον έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό ?
Φυσικά ρώτησα στο σέρβις aircondition ένα φίλο και μου είπε ότι ρώτησε στην LG και του είπαν το γνωστό "κουστούμι' των 300€.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος κάτι ? Που μπορεί να οφείλεται στο δικό μου LG ?
Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας. Περιμένω νέα και από τον φίλο από την Καβάλα τι έκανε με το δικό του τελικά

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι 5μf είναι 6,3 μf αλλά δεν φταίει αυτός. το error c05 σημαίνει πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία της εξωτερικής πλακέτας με την μέσα πλακέτα. Το πρόβλημα σου είναι στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. στείλε μου pm να τα πούμε.

----------

xsterg (21-02-17)

----------


## Vasoula1975

Καλημερα!! Εχω κ εγω ενα 18αρι LG Artcool Mirror... ξαφνικα εβγαλε ενδειξη c6. Γνωριζει καποιος τι σημαινει κ ποιο ειναι το κοστος;

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Το c6 σημαίνει dc peak error.

----------


## Rustemi

Kalispera sto ac lg pu eko mu evgaze ch05 ekana reset ke to vala bros ke tora vgazi sinexia ch 26.bori kapios na voithisi

----------


## mtsiakiris

Γεια σας,

Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 3,5 περίπου χρόνια.  Διάφοροι τεχνικοί που το έβλεπαν κατέληγαν στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα: Αλλαγή  πλακέτες (μέσα & έξω). Σύνολο ~300 ευρώ με τοποθέτηση.
Σημειώνω ότι δούλευε μόνο στο κρύο, όχι ικανοποιητικά, αλλά το λειτουργούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι και γιαυτό άφηνα την επισκευή.
Τελικά,  άλλαξα πλακέτες και είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Κάλεσα τεχνικό (από ίδια  εταιρεία στο παρελθόν), το είδε και είπε ότι φυσικά κάνει το ίδιο  πρόβλημα αφού δεν έφταιγε κάποια πλακέτα. Ένα απλό καλώδιο - σένσορας  θερμοκρασίας κόστους ~20 ευρώ ήταν το πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική μονάδα.
Για  να πω την αλήθεια, το είχα υποπτευθεί από την αρχή ότι δεν εξέταζαν ότι  έπρεπε (για να αυξηθεί έτσι το κόστος ώστε να κριθεί ασύμφορη η  επισκευή και να αναγκαστώ να πάρω καινούριο) και αφού πλέον οι πλακέτες  είναι καινούριες, καταλήξαμε ότι ήταν μια εξαιρετικά απλή και συχνή  βλάβη. Δουλεύει πλέον μια χαρά.

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, διαθέτω τις αρχικές πλακέτες αφού δεν έχουν απολύτως τίποτα.
Σημειώνω,  ότι από το 2011 που το πήρα και για τα 3 πρώτα χρόνια, λειτουργούσε  περιστασιακά 3 με 5 μέρες το μήνα κατά το καλοκαίρι και μόνο βράδυ.

Ευχαριστώ
ΜΤ

----------


## sotron1

> Γεια σας,
> 
> Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 3,5 περίπου χρόνια.  Διάφοροι τεχνικοί που το έβλεπαν κατέληγαν στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα: Αλλαγή  πλακέτες (μέσα & έξω). Σύνολο ~300 ευρώ με τοποθέτηση.
> Σημειώνω ότι δούλευε μόνο στο κρύο, όχι ικανοποιητικά, αλλά το λειτουργούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι και γιαυτό άφηνα την επισκευή.
> Τελικά,  άλλαξα πλακέτες και είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Κάλεσα τεχνικό (από ίδια  εταιρεία στο παρελθόν), το είδε και είπε ότι φυσικά κάνει το ίδιο  πρόβλημα αφού δεν έφταιγε κάποια πλακέτα. Ένα απλό καλώδιο - σένσορας  θερμοκρασίας κόστους ~20 ευρώ ήταν το πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική μονάδα.
> Για  να πω την αλήθεια, το είχα υποπτευθεί από την αρχή ότι δεν εξέταζαν ότι  έπρεπε (για να αυξηθεί έτσι το κόστος ώστε να κριθεί ασύμφορη η  επισκευή και να αναγκαστώ να πάρω καινούριο) και αφού πλέον οι πλακέτες  είναι καινούριες, καταλήξαμε ότι ήταν μια εξαιρετικά απλή και συχνή  βλάβη. Δουλεύει πλέον μια χαρά.
> 
> Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, διαθέτω τις αρχικές πλακέτες αφού δεν έχουν απολύτως τίποτα.
> Σημειώνω,  ότι από το 2011 που το πήρα και για τα 3 πρώτα χρόνια, λειτουργούσε  περιστασιακά 3 με 5 μέρες το μήνα κατά το καλοκαίρι και μόνο βράδυ.
> ...



μοντέλο και τιμή για τις πλακέτες ;

----------


## mtsiakiris

> μοντέλο και τιμή για τις πλακέτες ;



Καλησπέρα,

ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWU U33 (ASUW1863UH3)
ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWR N33 (ASNW1863RH3)

ΤΙΜΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΩΝ: (ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ)
R.jpg

Και τις 2 μαζί 170.

ΜΤ.

----------


## sotron1

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWU U33 (ASUW1863UH3)
> ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWR N33 (ASNW1863RH3)
> 
> ΤΙΜΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΩΝ: (ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ)
> R.jpg
> 
> Και τις 2 μαζί 170.
> ...


Μπορείς να στείλεις φωτογραφίες των πλακετών.

----------


## mtsiakiris

> Μπορείς να στείλεις φωτογραφίες των πλακετών.


Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες από τις πλακέτες.
Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θες να δεις, σημειώνω ότι δουλεύουν κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ο αισθητήρας (μέσα στο σακουλάκι).
C.jpgIN.jpgOUT.jpg

ΜΤ.

----------


## panos7595

Καλησπέρα. Σε ποιο σημείο είναι αυτό το καλώδιο μέτρησης εσωτερικής θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## st@r

> φίλε μου ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι 5μf είναι 6,3 μf αλλά δεν φταίει αυτός. το error c05 σημαίνει πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία της εξωτερικής πλακέτας με την μέσα πλακέτα. Το πρόβλημα σου είναι στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. στείλε μου pm να τα πούμε.


Δημήτρη καλησπέρα,
Σου έχω στείλει pm, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη διάβασέ το.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,
Γιώργος

----------


## Πετρος Σαμ

Καλημερα στο προβλημα που ειχες τη κωδικο σου εβγαζε ??? Μηπως c6????
Τι πρεπει να κανω????

----------


## Πετρος Σαμ

Καλημερα φιλε τι κωδικο σου εβγαζε??

----------


## Πετρος Σαμ

> Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες από τις πλακέτες.
> Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θες να δεις, σημειώνω ότι δουλεύουν κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ο αισθητήρας (μέσα στο σακουλάκι).
> C.jpgIN.jpgOUT.jpg
> 
> ΜΤ.


Καλημερα στο προβλημα που ειχες τη κωδικο σου εβγαζε ??? Μηπως c6????
Τι πρεπει να κανω????

----------


## ninoalex

ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ LG18AΡIMIRROR.ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ CH21. ΒΓΑΖΕΙΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ.  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ 2ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ.ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ LG.OΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ή ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΑΝΩΉ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ. ΤΗΣ LGΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΠΑΝΩ.  ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ???

----------


## sotron1

> ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ LG18AΡIMIRROR.ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ CH21. ΒΓΑΖΕΙΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ.  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ 2ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ.ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ LG.OΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ή ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΑΝΩΉ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ. ΤΗΣ LGΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΠΑΝΩ.  ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ???


Welcome to the club .

Δες το δικό μου πρόβλημα και βγάλε συμπέρασμα. Με λίγα λόγια έχεις μπλέξει , ένα τελευταίο θέλω να κάνω και θα αγοράσω καινούργιο και σίγουρα όχι LG.   


http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70870

Συνέχεια θα σας ενημερώσω.

Εάν θέλεις να σου μιλήσω και για άλλο LG 24 που έχω παροπλίσει λόγω προβλήματος καλύτερα με ΠΜ.

----------


## ninoalex

> Welcome to the club .
> 
> Δες το δικό μου πρόβλημα και βγάλε συμπέρασμα. Με λίγα λόγια έχεις μπλέξει , ένα τελευταίο θέλω να κάνω και θα αγοράσω καινούργιο και σίγουρα όχι LG.   
> 
> 
> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70870
> 
> Συνέχεια θα σας ενημερώσω.
> 
> Εάν θέλεις να σου μιλήσω και για άλλο LG 24 που έχω παροπλίσει λόγω προβλήματος καλύτερα με ΠΜ.



ΤΟ προβλημα ch 21 to εχει ξαναεντωπισει κανεισ?  Και για μενα to epomeno συγουρα όχι lg

----------


## bravobip1

Καποιο site βρε παιδια για να παραγγείλω εξωτερικη πλακετα στο 18αρι mirror;;; Μου ζητανε 300 ευρω μονο την έξω. C5 προβλημα βγαζει.

----------


## sotron1

> ΤΟ προβλημα ch 21 to εχει ξαναεντωπισει κανεισ?  Και για μενα to epomeno συγουρα όχι lg


Το πρόβλημα ch21 βάσει του service manual, είναι πλακέτα εξωτερική ή συμπιεστής αυτό θα το αποφασίσει ο τεχνίτης. 
Σε ένα 24 πού έχω και δεν λειτουργεί αυτή την στιγμή, όταν ειρθε από την αντιπροσωπεία ο τεχνίτης με τα χέρια στην τσέπη μου είπε πλακέτα για αρχή, μάλιστα, του λέω πόσο πάει η πλακέτα;  απάντηση 300 ευρώ, καλά του λέω προχώρα . 

Μετά από μία ημέρα φέρνει την καινούργια πλακέτα την βάζει επάνω και παπ.........άρια το μηχάνημα είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, συνεχίζοντας χωρίς να κάνει κάποιο έλεγχο- μέτρηση χωρίς εργαλεία αποφασίζει ότι τελικά φταίει ο συμπιεστής. 

Πόσο πάει ρε μάστορα ; 300 ευρώ η απάντηση , δηλαδή ρε μάστορα τώρα θέλεις 600 ευρώ, γιατί ρε μάστορα δεν μου το είπες από την αρχή να το πέταγα. 
Ωραία του λέω αφού φταίει ο συμπιεστής και όχι η πλακέτα , πάρε πίσω την πλακέτα και να σού πληρώσω τον συμπιεστή.

 Απάντηση αρνητική, δεν γίνεται γιατί την άνοιξα. Τέλος πάντων σκοτωθήκαμε με έβαλε να πάρω τα κεντρικά και αφού τα ακούσανε και αυτοί, συμφώνησαν να πάρουν την πλακέτα πίσω και να πληρώσω μόνο το ν συμπιεστή και έτσι έγινε. 

Μετά από 2 χρόνια τι μηχάνημα ξαναχάλασε. Ξεκινάει να δουλεύει για κανά 5 λεπτο, κάνει ένα μούγγρισμα ο συμπιεστής και κόβει για να συνεχίσει πάλι μετά από κανά 10 λεπτο. αυτό το κάνει συνέχει, Επειδή την ιστορία την ξέρω πλακέτα ή συμπιεστής το παράτησα μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω.

Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι.

----------


## sotron1

> Καποιο site βρε παιδια για να παραγγείλω εξωτερικη πλακετα στο 18αρι mirror;;; Μου ζητανε 300 ευρω μονο την έξω. C5 προβλημα βγαζει.


To  C5 είναι αδυναμία επικοινωνίας τις εσωτερικής πλακέτας με την έξω. Σίγουρα είναι η έξω ; είδανε τα καλώδια μήπως έχει φύγει κάποιο ή δεν πατάει καλά.

Οσο για αγορά, παράδειγμα είναι αυτό από την δική μου πλακέτα.

http://www.spareslg.com/gb/pcb-assem...71a10135p.html

Εάν σου είπαν 300 ευρώ σε συμφέρει να σου την βάλει κάποιος μάστορας, να μην ταλαιπωρηθείς.

----------


## bravobip1

> To  C5 είναι αδυναμία επικοινωνίας τις εσωτερικής πλακέτας με την έξω. Σίγουρα είναι η έξω ; είδανε τα καλώδια μήπως έχει φύγει κάποιο ή δεν πατάει καλά.
> 
> Οσο για αγορά, παράδειγμα είναι αυτό από την δική μου πλακέτα.
> 
> http://www.spareslg.com/gb/pcb-assem...71a10135p.html
> 
> Εάν σου είπαν 300 ευρώ σε συμφέρει να σου την βάλει κάποιος μάστορας, να μην ταλαιπωρηθείς.


Ευχαριστω  sotron1
Οτι και να ναι πρέπει να αγοράσω την έξω γιατι απο πέρυσι που μου την πηρε για να την φτιαξει "χαθηκε" και τωρα για να φανει αν οντως ηταν η εξω πρέπει να μπει στη θεση του καινούργια. Δεν ξερω αν πραγματικα αξιζει να μπω στη φασαρια με αυτα που διαβαζω και γι'αυτο ψάχνομαι...

----------


## xrhstos69

Γεια σας κύριοι έχω και εγώ lg 18αρι mirror inverter  8ετειας  ,το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι 

και αυτό μέχρι πέρυσι, φέτος όταν πήγα   να το ενεργοποιήσω στον πρώτο καύσωνα δούλευε  σαν ανεμιστήρας χωρίς να παγόνι τον αέρα ,κωδικό βλάβης δεν έχει βγάλει κάποιον και στην εξωτερική μονάδα η φτερωτή γυρνάει χωρίς να ακούω τον συμπιεστή να είναι ενεργοποιημένος.Ο τεχνικός που έφερα να το κοιτάξει  μου είπε πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές στην εξωτερική πλακέτα.Με αυτά που έχω  διαβάζω εδώ έχω  ανατριχιάσει με την σκέψη και μόνο ότι είμαι και εγώ στο κλαμπ των καταναλωτών που δεν ήχου να δώσουν 300σαρες για πλακέτες που μπορεί να μην  ευθύνονταν   αυτές για την βλάβη του μηχανήματος .

Παρακαλώ ακούω συμβουλές για καθοδήγηση,

----------


## sotron1

> Γεια σας κύριοι έχω και εγώ lg 18αρι mirror inverter  8ετειας  ,το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι 
> 
> και αυτό μέχρι πέρυσι, φέτος όταν πήγα   να το ενεργοποιήσω στον πρώτο καύσωνα δούλευε  σαν ανεμιστήρας χωρίς να παγόνι τον αέρα ,κωδικό βλάβης δεν έχει βγάλει κάποιον και στην εξωτερική μονάδα η φτερωτή γυρνάει χωρίς να ακούω τον συμπιεστή να είναι ενεργοποιημένος.Ο τεχνικός που έφερα να το κοιτάξει  μου είπε πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές στην εξωτερική πλακέτα.Με αυτά που έχω  διαβάζω εδώ έχω  ανατριχιάσει με την σκέψη και μόνο ότι είμαι και εγώ στο κλαμπ των καταναλωτών που δεν ήχου να δώσουν 300σαρες για πλακέτες που μπορεί να μην  ευθύνονταν   αυτές για την βλάβη του μηχανήματος .
> 
> Παρακαλώ ακούω συμβουλές για καθοδήγηση,


Τι να πώ τώρα καλώς 'ήρθες ή καλώς να μην ερχόσουν γιατί εφόσον ήρθες μάλλον έχεις μπλέξει.

Δές και εδώ πρόβλημα δικό μου με ένα 9 btu και έχω και ένα 24 btu χαλασμένα και είμαι τεχνικός.

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70870

----------


## sotron1

> Γεια σας κύριοι έχω και εγώ lg 18αρι mirror inverter  8ετειας  ,το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι 
> 
> και αυτό μέχρι πέρυσι, φέτος όταν πήγα   να το ενεργοποιήσω στον πρώτο καύσωνα δούλευε  σαν ανεμιστήρας χωρίς να παγόνι τον αέρα ,κωδικό βλάβης δεν έχει βγάλει κάποιον και στην εξωτερική μονάδα η φτερωτή γυρνάει χωρίς να ακούω τον συμπιεστή να είναι ενεργοποιημένος.Ο τεχνικός που έφερα να το κοιτάξει  μου είπε πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές στην εξωτερική πλακέτα.Με αυτά που έχω  διαβάζω εδώ έχω  ανατριχιάσει με την σκέψη και μόνο ότι είμαι και εγώ στο κλαμπ των καταναλωτών που δεν ήχου να δώσουν 300σαρες για πλακέτες που μπορεί να μην  ευθύνονταν   αυτές για την βλάβη του μηχανήματος .
> 
> Παρακαλώ ακούω συμβουλές για καθοδήγηση,


Τι να κάνεις τώρα ;

Σε δουλειές που κάνω μου ζητάνε προσφορά, δηλαδή πόσο θέλεις να το φτιάξεις, τόσο, από εκεί και πέρα εάν έχω κάνει λάθος εκτίμηση την πληρώνω εγώ, όχι ο πελάτης. 

Διάβασε το post 43.

 Την μαλα.......κία του κάθε τεχνίτη πρέπει να την πληρώνει ο ίδιος και όχι ο πελάτης. Εάν δεν ξέρουν καλύτερα να παίρνουν την επίσκεψη τους και να συστήνουν κάποιον πιο έμπειρο.

----------


## xrhstos69

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *sotron1
*Την μαλα.......κία του κάθε τεχνίτη πρέπει να την πληρώνει ο ίδιος και όχι ο πελάτης. Εάν δεν ξέρουν καλύτερα να παίρνουν την επίσκεψη τους και να συστήνουν κάποιον πιο έμπειρο.[/QUOTE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Αυτό προσπαθώ να γλιτώσω την μαλ....κια του τυχαίου τεχνίτη που θα με βάλει  σε περιπέτειες,

----------


## xrhstos69

Τελικά έφερα άλλον τεχνικό σήμερα οπού αυτός μου είπε ότι το μηχάνημα έχει χάση όλο το φρεον από την άκρη του  ρακορ .Ε  δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω ,ώσπου έβαλε φρεον έφτιαξε το ρακορ και το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί κανονικαααααα. ΠΛΉΡΩΣΑ 110 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΊΣΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΉΓΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΉ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ .

----------


## sotron1

> Τελικά έφερα άλλον τεχνικό σήμερα οπού αυτός μου είπε ότι το μηχάνημα έχει χάση όλο το φρεον από την άκρη του  ρακορ .Ε  δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω ,ώσπου έβαλε φρεον έφτιαξε το ρακορ και το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί κανονικαααααα. ΠΛΉΡΩΣΑ 110 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΊΣΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΉΓΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΉ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ .


Μπορείς να μου στήλης το τηλέφωνο το με προσωπικό μήνυμα, μήπως μπορεί και έρθει να κοιτάξει το δικό 24.

----------


## xrhstos69

Σωτήρη σου έχω στείλει  ΠΜ.. αν δεν το έλαβες ενημέρωσε να στο ξανά στείλω..

----------


## sotron1

> Σωτήρη σου έχω στείλει  ΠΜ.. αν δεν το έλαβες ενημέρωσε να στο ξανά στείλω..


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mtsiakiris

> Καλησπέρα. Σε ποιο σημείο είναι αυτό το καλώδιο μέτρησης εσωτερικής θερμοκρασίας?



Μέσα μονάδα, αφού βγάλεις ΟΛΟ το πλαστικό περίβλημα, είναι στα δεξιά σου, με το ένα άκρο να είναι με κόπιτσα πιασμένο πάνω στη "κυψέλη" (διακρίνεται από μόνο του) και το άλλο άκρο μέσα σε τρύπα "χωνευτό" (πάλι στο ψυκτικό σώμα) από την πλαινή πλευρά.

----------


## sotron1

> Μέσα μονάδα, αφού βγάλεις ΟΛΟ το πλαστικό περίβλημα, είναι στα δεξιά σου, με το ένα άκρο να είναι με κόπιτσα πιασμένο πάνω στη "κυψέλη" (διακρίνεται από μόνο του) και το άλλο άκρο μέσα σε τρύπα "χωνευτό" (πάλι στο ψυκτικό σώμα) από την πλαινή πλευρά.


Μήπως υπάρχει και ο κωδικός να παραγγείλω ένα;

----------


## Παράσχος

> Φίλε μου ακολούθα το κόκκινο καλώδιο στην εξωτερική πλακέτα  που είναι η επικοινωνία και μέτρα τις δύο αντιστάσεις που είναι παράλληλα 33κΩ και πες μου.


Ένα τηλέφωνο φίλε Δημήτρη?  Και εγώ  από Ρόδο είμαι και έχω προβλημα

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

στείλε πμ

----------


## mtsiakiris

sotron Δες προηγούμενη ανάρτηση με σχετικη φωτογραφία, λεει και τον κωδικό.

----------


## ipso

C5 και σε μένα, οι αντιστάσεις είναι ένταξη 15ΚΩ μέτρησα, όλες οι πίστες οκ. Το έκανε μετά από διακοπή. Καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## xristos01

> Το c6 σημαίνει dc peak error.


καλημερα ,Αγαπητε Δημητρη με απλα ελληνικα τι πρεπει να κοιταξω ? ποιο εξαρτημα ειναι ?

----------


## sotron1

Αυτό σημαίνει τα module ισχύος έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα. Χωρίς εργαλεία και γνώσεις αποκόλλησής αυτών, είναι δύσκολο. Βέβαια κοιτάμε και άλλα εξαρτήματα εκεί τριγύρω.

----------


## xristos01

Καλήμερα,ποιος επισκευάζει πλακετες και ποιο το κοστος ;

----------


## sotron1

> Καλήμερα,ποιος επισκευάζει πλακετες και ποιο το κοστος ;


Ρώτα εδώ.

http://www.tpapanastasiou.gr/index.php?lang=en

----------

Papas00zas (22-05-18)

----------


## Panoss

Οι ηλεκτρονικοί επισκευάζουν, οπότε πήγαινε σε 3-4 εργαστήρια επισκευής ηλεκτρονικών στη γειτονιά σου και ρώτα.

----------


## p270

δες και εδω https://www.nextstep-labs.gr/

----------

Papas00zas (22-05-18)

----------


## xristos01

Σας ευχαριστω ολους πηρα τηλ κανονησα η πλακετα θα πάει για ελεγχο και αν χρειαστεί επισκευη

----------


## xristos01

Η πλακέτα πήγε για ελεγχο τσεκαρίστηκε και διαπιστώθηκε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα ...το C6 ακόμα επιμένει....τι αλλο μπορεί να ειναι; υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι κάποιος αισθητήριας ή να μην εχει φρεον;

----------


## p270

ειναι inverter αυτο ; αν ναι εχει και εσωτερικη πλακετα

----------


## xristos01

> ειναι inverter αυτο ; αν ναι εχει και εσωτερικη πλακετα


 inverter ειναι 24αρι

----------


## p270

koita και την εσωτερικη πλακετα οταν εχουν προβλημα πανε κια οι δυο για σερβις και σε καποιον που να εχει τα απαραιτητα να τις δοκιμαση χωρις να μπουν στο αιρκοντισιον

----------


## sotron1

> Η πλακέτα πήγε για ελεγχο τσεκαρίστηκε και διαπιστώθηκε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα ...το C6 ακόμα επιμένει....τι αλλο μπορεί να ειναι; υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι κάποιος αισθητήριας ή να μην εχει φρεον;


Πλήρωσες για τον έλεγχο ;

----------


## p270

code c5 bgazei; κοιτα εδω 
*LG Split System Air Conditioner Error code = C5 or CH05*
LG AC Fault Definition = Communication between indoor and outdoor units
Flashing Light = 5
Display = Indoor Outdoor
Indoor Operation = OFF

οποτε πρεπει να τις παλι και τις δυο

 δες και εδω 
https://removeandreplace.com/2017/06/06/lg-split-system-air-conditioner-error-codes-troubleshooting-maintenance/?cn-reloaded=1

----------


## sotron1

> code c5 bgazei; κοιτα εδω 
> *LG Split System Air Conditioner Error code = C5 or CH05*
> LG AC Fault Definition = Communication between indoor and outdoor units
> Flashing Light = 5
> Display = Indoor Outdoor
> Indoor Operation = OFF
> 
> οποτε πρεπει να τις παλι και τις δυο
> 
> ...


Στο μήνυμα ΑΑ 60 Λέει ότι έχει πρόβλημα στο C6.

----------


## p270

οκ ηταν απο το μελος ipso

----------


## sotron1

Το C6 Δίνει εδώ την βλάβη. Όπως είπα θέλει γνώσεις και εργαλεία για να αντικατασταθεί.


DSC_0395.jpgDSC_0021_5.jpg

----------

KRISTOF00 (02-03-19)

----------


## xristos01

> Πλήρωσες για τον έλεγχο ;


οχι δεν μου πηραν χρηματα ...ουτε το κουριερ δεν πληρωσα ολα τα εξοδα δικα τους...

----------


## xristos01

οι φωτο σου ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστηκες απο ενα οπτικο ελεγχο που εκανα δεν βλέπω κατι (οσο μπορω να δω γιατι εχει και την ψήκτρα εκεί και δεν ξερω πως θα μπορούσα να την βγαλω ) 


> Το C6 Δίνει εδώ την βλάβη. Όπως είπα θέλει γνώσεις και εργαλεία για να αντικατασταθεί.
> 
> 
> DSC_0395.jpgDSC_0021_5.jpg

----------


## vagos

24ari mirror με βλαβη c6 . Δεν ξεκινουσε ο ανεμιστηρας στην εξωτερικη μοναδα  αλαξα τον πυκνωτη . Τον μετρισα πρωτα και εδιχνε χαλασμενος  μετρισα και τον καινουριο και ειδα την διαφορα  , κοστος 2.20 ευρω ολλα ενταξει μετα .
Ο πυκνωτης ειναι πανω απο το σημπιεστη με διο καφε καλωδια

----------


## sotron1

> οι φωτο σου ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστηκες απο ενα οπτικο ελεγχο που εκανα δεν βλέπω κατι (οσο μπορω να δω γιατι εχει και την ψήκτρα εκεί και δεν ξερω πως θα μπορούσα να την βγαλω )


Το έφτιαξες ; Τί έγινε.

----------


## xristos01

> Το έφτιαξες ; Τί έγινε.


οχι...εφερα ξανα τεχνικο εκανε ξανα ελεγχο εβγαλε την πλακετα την εστειλε και αυτος για ελεγχο δεν βρήκε κατι και τωρα ηρθε και πηρε και την μεσα πλακέτα μαζι με ολα τα παρελκόμενα της και το τηλεκοντρολ...εγω υποψιάζομαι πια οτι είναι ο συμπιεστής (αν και τον μέτρησε ο τεχνικός και του έβγαλε οτι ειναι οκ)

----------


## p270

τωρα θα γινει σωστος ελεγχος η πακετες στα inverter πανε και η δυο μαζι και το τηλεχειριστηριο

----------


## xristos01

Σημερα ενημερωθηκα οτι το προβλημα βρεθηκε και ηταν στην εξωτερική πλακέτα και ειχε δικιο ο sotron1 ....περιμενω να ερθουν πισω οι πλακετες να μπουν και να δω οτι δουλευει το μηχάνημα

----------


## sotron1

> Σημερα ενημερωθηκα οτι το προβλημα βρεθηκε και ηταν στην εξωτερική πλακέτα και ειχε δικιο ο sotron1 ....περιμενω να ερθουν πισω οι πλακετες να μπουν και να δω οτι δουλευει το μηχάνημα


Τί έγινε ;

----------


## xristos01

Ολα οκ...οι πλακέτες μπηκαν στην θεση τους και το Μηχάνημα πετάει ....συμβουλή οταν ειναι inverter θέλει και τις 2 πλακέτες

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Με c6 error η μέσα πλακέτα δεν χρειάζεται έλεγχο. Η εξωτερική πλακέτα έχει το πρόβλημα.

----------

KRISTOF00 (02-03-19)

----------


## PublicDomain

και γω στο club με βλάβη C5 σε 18άρι Mirror...

άλλαξα πλακέτα αλλά και πάλι δε παίρνει μπροστά, τώρα πάω για πυκνωτή....

----------


## PublicDomain

> και γω στο club με βλάβη C5 σε 18άρι Mirror...
> 
> άλλαξα πλακέτα αλλά και πάλι δε παίρνει μπροστά, τώρα πάω για πυκνωτή....


κάτι πήγε να γίνει σήμερα αλλά ξανακάηκε η πλακέτα...

----------


## GrOnibarD

μετρησες στην εσωτερικη μοναδα αν βγαζει ταση?πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 40 βολτ αν δεν κανω λαθος,τσεκαρε επισης και το καλωδιο επικοινωνιας του μεσα με το εξω
edit:τωρα ειδα της προηγουμενες απαντησεις

----------


## PublicDomain

ευχαριστώ επειδή κάηκε  πλακέτα κάπου βραχυκυκλώνει με αποτέλεσμα να μη συμφέρει η περαιτέρω επισκευή...

----------


## KRISTOF00

> Το C6 Δίνει εδώ την βλάβη. Όπως είπα θέλει γνώσεις και εργαλεία για να αντικατασταθεί.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44960Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44961


Καλησπέρα και εμένα βλαβη με κωδικο C6 στην εσωτερικη μοναδα και 6 αναβοσβήσματα του κοκκινου λεντ στην εξωτερικη πλακετα. Μετά απο οπτικό έλεγχο της πλακέτας και αφου έβγαλα την ψήκτρα η εικόνα απο το τσιπάκι ήταν ακριβώς η ιδια. Το επόμενο βήμα ποιο ειναι..? Ένας ηλεκτρονικός θα μπορέσει να το επισκευάσει η θελει καποια εξειδίκευση.? Για να ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ.

----------


## KRISTOF00

Δημήτρη σου έχω στείλει μήνυμα αν μπορεις τσεκαρέτο!

----------


## KRISTOF00

> Με c6 error η μέσα πλακέτα δεν χρειάζεται έλεγχο. Η εξωτερική πλακέτα έχει το πρόβλημα.


Δημήτρη σου εχω στείλει πμ, αν μπορεις τσεκαρέτο

----------


## ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ

Κυριε Δημητρη εχω ενα κλιματιστικο 9 lg inverter mirror αναβοσβήνει 5 φορές το κόκκινο λαμπάκι και μετά το μηχάνημα σβήνει έχεις υπόψιν σου κατι

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου 5 φορές σημαίνει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας. Έχεις πρόβλημα στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. Πρέπει να την δει κάποιος έμπειρος ηλεκτρονικός να στην επισκευάσει.

----------


## sotron1

Εάν δεν βγάλεις άκρη ή δεν θέλεις να μπλέξεις υπάρχει καινούργια 150 ευρώ.

Στείλε μου μήνυμα.

----------


## Alexzx

Καλημέρα κ.Δημήτρη. θα μπορούσα να έχω κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας?

----------


## Craptis14

Μήπως πουλάς τις πλακέτες ;;

----------


## sotron1

> Μήπως πουλάς τις πλακέτες ;;



Πωλείται καινούργια στο κουτί τίς η πλακέτα, επίσης παίρνεις δώρο και την μεταχειρισμένη + τον ανεμιστήρα.

Γιατί ; Ο ψυκτικός αποφάσισε να αγοραστεί η πλακέτα ενώ η παλιά αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν είχε πρόβλημα.

 Έφταιγε ο συμπιεστής.

----------


## Craptis14

Καλησπέρα το e-mail μου είναι chrisraptis14@gmail.com μπορείς να μου στείλεις το κινητό σου να συνενοηθουμε!

----------


## papaioel

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWU U33 (ASUW1863UH3)
> ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ: C18AWR N33 (ASNW1863RH3)
> 
> ΤΙΜΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΩΝ: (ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43718
> 
> Και τις 2 μαζί 170.
> ...


Μάριε καλησπέρα. Έχει περάσει καιρός, αλλά μήπως οι πλακέτες είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμες;;

----------


## papaioel

Υπαρχει ακόμα η εξωτερική πλακέτα;

----------


## mtsiakiris

> Υπαρχει ακόμα η εξωτερική πλακέτα;


Γεια σου Ελένη,

Όχι και οι 2 πλακέτες, εξωτερική + εσωτερική, έχουν πουληθεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

Αν δεις τα μηνύματα που έχω γράψει, ψάξε μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το στοιχείο θερμοστάτη εσωτερικά (ένα θερμίστορ - αισθητήρας είναι ουσιαστικά, έχει αρκετά αυτό το μοντέλο, έξω και μέσα), συνήθως χαλάει το εσωτερικό στην μπροστινή δεξιά πλευρά - χωνευτό από πλάι, περίπου δίπλα στο κουτί της εσωτερικής πλακέτας. Αν βοηθάει...
Γενικά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια του μοντέλου, δεν αξίζει, εγώ έδωσα 500 ευρώ, φτιάχτηκε, δουλεύει, αλλά το μετάνιωσα διότι ΟΛΟΙ με κορόιδευαν με τις πλακέτες και έφταιγε ένα μικρό ανταλλακτικό των 20 ευρώ. Κάνει πολύ θόρυβο.
Μην ακούς κανέναν εδώ και μη δώσεις άλλα χρήματα, πάρε καινούριο, fujitsu ΜΟΝΟ και με κλειστά τα μάτια!

----------


## papaioel

Σ ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση. Η πλακέτα κάηκε (κυριολεκτικά) από υπέρταση κ δυστυχώς η δεδδηε δεν αναγνώρισε ευθύνη. Καινούρια πλακέτα κάνει πάνω από 300€ όποτε ψάχνω εναλλακτικές πριν πάμε σε νέο μηχάνημα...κρατάω τη συμβουλή για Fujitsu! Και πάλι ευχαριστω

----------


## sotron1

> Σ ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση. Η πλακέτα κάηκε (κυριολεκτικά) από υπέρταση κ δυστυχώς η δεδδηε δεν αναγνώρισε ευθύνη. Καινούρια πλακέτα κάνει πάνω από 300€ όποτε ψάχνω εναλλακτικές πριν πάμε σε νέο μηχάνημα...κρατάω τη συμβουλή για Fujitsu! Και πάλι ευχαριστω


 Γιατί δέν το κοιτάς αυτό; Η πλακέτα είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή και μάλλον είναι αυτή που θές. 

https://www.car.gr/parts/view/243472...-18-btu-mirror

----------


## papaioel

Να σαι καλά, σ΄ ευχαριστω παρά πολύ για όλα!! Το ψάχνω με τον ψυκτικό αν είναι συμβατή, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση σε ευχαριστω !

----------


## mtsiakiris

> Γιατί δέν το κοιτάς αυτό; Η πλακέτα είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή και μάλλον είναι αυτή που θές. 
> 
> https://www.car.gr/parts/view/243472...-18-btu-mirror


Ναι, αυτή η πλακέτα μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί και στο πιο παλιό (το πρώτο)  μοντέλο, με λίγες όμως μεταβολές στην καλωδίωση, επίσης έχει άλλο  κωδικό.
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, οι περισσότεροι έχετε το mirror που κάτω δεξιά έχει μια οθόνη που προεξέχει προς τα κάτω.
Επειδή το είχα ψάξει πολύ αυτό το θέμα, ενώ έχουν ίδιο κωδικό σαν μοντέλα, έχουν άλλους κωδικούς στα parts.

Άσχετο  με το mirror, αλλά όσον αφορά την υπέρταση, κι εγώ στο σπίτι τα έχω  αλλάξει ΟΛΑ (αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ) και με πυρκαγιά σε τροφοδοτικό pc  & dvd player (σωθήκαμε από θαύμα!) και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, φυσικά δεν ανέλαβε  ευθύνη, ενώ το καλώδιο στην κολόνα έλιωσε από τα πολλά χρόνια και την  ανύπαρκτη συντήρηση (πάνω από 75 χρόνια το ίδιο καλώδιο τροφοδοτούσε 7  σπίτια μαζί με το δικό μου, είχε γίνει "μπισκότο"). Αποκοπή ουδέτερου  έλεγε η επιστολή του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ μετά 6 μήνες, αλλά ήταν ακόμη χειρότερο αφού  στο σπίτι ήρθαν σε 2 από τις 3 φάσεις 480V αντί 230V. Ακόμη, η σύμβαση  το λέει καθαρά, ότι η εγκατάσταση είναι υποχρεωμένη να φέρει  "ηλεκτρονόμο προστασίας ΦΑΣΗΣ" (κανένας δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο σπίτι του,  παρά μόνο ρελέ "προστασία ΤΑΣΗΣ" που προστατεύει ουσιαστικά το δίκτυο -  μετά εμάς), το οποίο κοστίζει όσο ένα πολύ καλό αυτοκίνητο και για να το  τοποθετήσεις κεντρικά χρειάζεται ένα χώρο όσο μια μεσαία παπουτσοθήκη.  (Α, κάνει και πολύ θόρυβο, αφού έχει πολλούς μετασχηματιστές...). Τα  παραπάνω, ίσως να μην τα γνωρίζουν ούτε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι...

----------


## ipso

MKC-05P Ηλεκτρονόμος Προστασίας Τάσης
https://www.entes.com.tr/en/motor_ko...ID=26&urunID=7

----------


## mtsiakiris

> MKC-05P Ηλεκτρονόμος Προστασίας Τάσης
> https://www.entes.com.tr/en/motor_ko...ID=26&urunID=7


Επειδή είναι πολύπλοκο το θέμα, δεν μας κάνει αυτό. Αυτό είναι τάσης και ταιριάζει πχ. σε ένα ξυλουργείο για την πλάνη, φρέζα, κτλ.. Για σπίτι, όχι. Αν το έβαζες, θα πρέπει να είναι ανά πρίζα. Μέτρα λοιπόν πόσα τέτοια θες - ένα για κάθε πρίζα - και πόσο μεγάλο πίνακα; Γιαυτό υπάρχει κεντρικό, με περιέλιξη, αυτόματα μεταβλητό πηνίο και σύστημα ψύξης, όπου μπορεί να αντέξει μεγάλα φορτία (θερμοσίφωνας, κουζίνα, κτλ.). Αυτό που αναφέρω μπαίνει πριν τον πίνακα.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Μαριε φανταζομαι οτι  με τα περι ντουλαπας με μετασχηματιστες κλπ εννοεις σταθεροποιητη τασης..
Ενω υπαρχει κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι καθολου απαραιτητο να μπει ουτε στο δικο σου σπιτι αλλα ουτε κα σε κανενα αλλο..
Αυτο που χρειαζεσαι ειναι ενα απλος επιτηρητης τασης που ας πουμε εχει γυρω στα 50-60 ευρω και ενα η δυο ρελε ισχυος για να σηκωσουν ολη την εγκατασταση σου..Συνολικο κοστος με την δουλεια να πω 150 αντε 180 ευρω..
Αυτο που κανει ειναι το πολυ απλο να κοβει την ταση  απο την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ οταν  ειναι εκτος καποιων οριων ,πχ 205-245V..
Eτσι αν για οποιοδηποτε λογο(υπερταση,κοψιμο ουδετερου κλπ) βγει η ταση εκτος απο αυτα τα ορια απομονωνεται ολοκληρη η εγκατασταση σου και φυσικα δεν καιγεται καμμια συσκευη.Οταν ξαναστρωσει η ταση την συνδεει παλι.

----------


## LABROS LABROPOULOS

Καλημέρα , εχω και γω ενα lg 18αρι mirror , c5 βλαβη, αλλαξα αισθητήριο μέσα , c5, πήγα την εξωτερική πλακέτα  σε ηλεκτρονικό την έφτιαξε είπε, c5, άλλαξα αισθητήρια έξω, ...c5 , τώρα παρατήρησα ότι ενώ ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας ο έξω δεν παίρνει το μοτέρ.... , ρώτησα για μοτέρ ... 1.515 ευρώ, ... έχει κανένας καμία συμβουλή γιατι θέλω να το πετάξω απο το μπαλκόνι ?


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεκινάει ο συμπιεστής για κάποιο άλλο λόγο ?

----------


## sotron1

> Καλημέρα , εχω και γω ενα lg 18αρι mirror , c5 βλαβη, αλλαξα αισθητήριο μέσα , c5, πήγα την εξωτερική πλακέτα  σε ηλεκτρονικό την έφτιαξε είπε, c5, άλλαξα αισθητήρια έξω, ...c5 , τώρα παρατήρησα ότι ενώ ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας ο έξω δεν παίρνει το μοτέρ.... , ρώτησα για μοτέρ ... 1.515 ευρώ, ... έχει κανένας καμία συμβουλή γιατι θέλω να το πετάξω απο το μπαλκόνι ?
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεκινάει ο συμπιεστής για κάποιο άλλο λόγο ?


C5 είναι πρόβλημα με την επικοινωνία, τις εσωτερικής με την εξωτερική μονάδα. Κοίταξε την καλωδίωση που συνδέει τις 2 συσκευές.

----------


## LABROS LABROPOULOS

Τα καλώδια εντολών τα έχω δει, δεν είναι αυτό. Ο συμπιεστής γιατί δεν ξεκινάει....
Έχει κάποιο πυκνωτή εκκίνησης ? Η το καθορίζουν οι πυκνωτές της εξωτερικής πλακέτας?

----------


## sotron1

> Τα καλώδια εντολών τα έχω δει, δεν είναι αυτό. Ο συμπιεστής γιατί δεν ξεκινάει....
> Έχει κάποιο πυκνωτή εκκίνησης ? Η το καθορίζουν οι πυκνωτές της εξωτερικής πλακέτας?


Ποιο μοτέρ; ο ανεμιστήρας ο συμπιεστής ποιος από τους 2;

----------


## LABROS LABROPOULOS

Ο συμπιεστής δεν ξεκινάει, ο ανεμιστήρας παίρνει ..

----------


## watt

Καλημερα,ειναι πλακετα εξω μηχανηματος.Γενικα δεν αξιζει

----------


## sotron1

Πωλούνται 2 πλακέτες για αυτό το μηχάνημα εδώ.


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2340954179317336/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/7579...94540857415587

----------


## pliktras

To c5 είναι επικοινωνίας.Τωρα σου βγάζει κάποιο μήνυμα;Το μοτέρ είναι τριφασικό άρα μετρήσε το με megger ή έστω με καλό πολύμετρο ή εστω με κάποιο πολυμετρο, τις φάσεις uvw μεταξύ τους, θα έχουν χαμηλή αντίσταση( πχ u-v 1ohm έως 2 κάπου εκεί )το ίδιο και οι άλλες δύο ) u-w και v-w .Κάθε φάση σε σχέση με το σασί του μοτέρ θα έχει άπειρη αντίσταση.Αν δεν τα δεις αυτά έχεις θέμα στο μοτέρ αλλιώς κλασσική περίπτωση βλάβης πλακετας.

----------


## watt

Πλακέτα εξωτερικού μηχανηματος.Δεν αξίζει.Ανακύκλωση

----------


## pliktras

> Πλακέτα εξωτερικού μηχανηματος.Δεν αξίζει.Ανακύκλωση


Γιατί δεν αξίζει να επισκευαστεί ;;;

----------


## watt

Ο εξωτερικος ανεμιστηρας λειτουργει;

----------


## Panagiotis1980

Καλησπέρα για το ίδιο μηχάνημα γνωρίζει κάποιος τον κωδικό βλάβης ch26?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

*LG Split System Κλιματιστικό* Κωδικός σφάλματος = *26*
LG AC Fault Definition = DC Compressor Position
LED01G = 2 times (Red)
LED02G = 6 times (Green)
Outdoor Status = OFF
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## pliktras

> Καλησπέρα για το ίδιο μηχάνημα γνωρίζει κάποιος τον κωδικό βλάβης ch26?


Καλημέρα φίλε.Προβλημα στην εξωτερική πλακέτα

----------


## sotron1

Γιατί δέν το κοιτάς αυτό; Η πλακέτα είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή και μάλλον είναι αυτή που θές.

https://www.car.gr/parts/view/243472...-18-btu-mirror

----------


## p270

Αν είναι inverter κοιτάς και την μέσα και την έξω πλακέτα ,πολλές φορές ο κωδικός βγάζει εξωτερική πλακέτα αλλά δεν είναι ετσι

----------


## pliktras

> Αν είναι inverter κοιτάς και την μέσα και την έξω πλακέτα ,πολλές φορές ο κωδικός βγάζει εξωτερική πλακέτα αλλά δεν είναι ετσι


Αυτό ίσχυε συνήθως σε προβλήματα επικοινωνίας ή λάθος εκτίμηση της κατάστασης.Αν όντως έχει ch26 είναι 100% από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες (εξωτερική πλακέτα ,IPM, συμπιεστής κλπ)

----------


## Panagiotis1980

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ευχαριστώ καταρχάς για την βοήθεια. Έβγαλα μέσα και έξω πλακέτα τα πήγα σε ηλεκτρονικό για να τις κοιτάξει με πήρα σήμερα (μετά παππ 2 ημέρες) και μου είπε ότι δεν βρήκε κάποιο πρόβλημα στις πλακέτες. Σκέτο. Αι να τις πάω και σε κάποιον άλλον να τις κοιτάξει. Γνωρίζεται κάποιον στην Αττική?

----------


## Panagiotis1980

Για να σας κάνω περιγραφή του προβλήματος με το που αναβω το μηχάνημα δεν ξεκινάει ο συμπίεσης προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει ο ανεμιστήρας γυρίζει για 3 με 4 δευτερόλεπτα και κοβει. Αυτο γίνεται για 5 λεπτά και μετά βγάζει το κωδικό ch26. Όταν το άνοιξα να βγάλω την πλακέτα έξω είδα ότι ο πυκνωτής κάτω από την πλακέτα ήταν ολος γύρω του με ένα υγρό σαν ζελέ και τον άλλαξα με έναν ίδιο 6.3mf αλλά το ίδιο έκανε.

----------


## pliktras

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη.Εχεις τη δυνατότητα να τσεκαρεις το συμπιεστή ωμικα με ένα πολύμετρο ;;

----------


## Panagiotis1980

Ναι θα το μετρήσω το απόγευμα ευχαριστώ

----------


## klainmein

Σε λάθος σημείο πόσταρα. Άκυρο το μήνυμα.

----------


## evzone

Παθόν κι εγώ με σφάλμα επικοινωνίας καθώς το LED ανασβήνει 5 φορές. Αφού έβγαλα τη πλακέτα της εξωτερικής μονάδας και έπειτα από μερικές μετρήσεις διαπίστωσα ότι ο μετατροπέας DC-DC δε βγάζει τις τάσεις 15V. Ο μετατροπέας αναφέρεται ως power module και το εξάρτημα έχει τη σήμανση MES1515M. Το datasheet του μετατροπέα είναι διαθέσιμο στο παρακάτω link:
http://pwrgmall.co.kr/DATAS/es_shop_...1515M_R1-0.pdf

Επειδή δε βρήκα πουθενά το εξάρτημα να πωλείται εκτός Κορέας, μήπως το έχει κανείς διαθέσιμο από πλακέτα περισσευούμενη που δε χρειάζεται; Ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για το MES1515M καθώς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμά λογικής δείχνει να λειτουργεί έπειτα από σχετική δοκιμή.

----------


## mikemtb73

σε βλεπω για πατεντα με απλο μετασχηματιστη και δύο Lm7,8/9,15

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## evzone

> σε βλεπω για πατεντα με απλο μετασχηματιστη και δύο Lm7,8/9,15
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλή σκέψη αλλά δεν νομίζω να γίνει δουλειά με μετασχηματιστή γιατί η τάση εισόδου είναι ήδη πλήρως ανορθωμένη με γέφυρα και πυκνωτές. Επίσης ο μετατροπέας έχει και κάποιες προσταστίες ενσωματωμένες και κόβει τη τάση όποτε χρειαστεί.

----------

